# [XEN] Lancement DomU Error

## spy20

Bonjour,

j'ai bien mon Dom0 qui tourne.

Je souhaite lancer une VM, sauf que ça marche pas.

Voici le contenu du fichier de configuration

```
import os, re

arch = os.uname()[4]

if re.search('64', arch):

    arch_libdir = 'lib64'

else:

    arch_libdir = 'lib'

kernel = "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"

builder='hvm'

memory = 1024

# Should be at least 2KB per MB of domain memory, plus a few MB per vcpu.

shadow_memory = 8

name = "xenwin7"

vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]

acpi = 1

apic = 1

disk = [ 'file:/home/xen/xenwin7.img,hda,w', 'file:/home/xen/windows7.iso,hdc:cdrom,r' ]

device_model = '/usr/' + arch_libdir + '/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# boot on floppy (a), hard disk (c) or CD-ROM (d) 

# default: hard disk, cd-rom, floppy

boot="dc"

sdl=0

vnc=1

vncconsole=1

vncpasswd=''

serial='pty'

usbdevice='tablet'

```

Mais au lancement j'ai ceci

 *Quote:*   

> Error: Errors were found at line 5 while processing ./Windows7.cfg:            else:
> 
> 

 

Et je ne comprends pas le soucis.

Ai-je un problème de Python ou je ne sais quoi ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20

----------

## xaviermiller

pas de ":" après le else ?

----------

## spy20

Je ne suis pas certains car le ":" est également présent sur le IF

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu n'est pas certain, vérifie la doc  :Wink: 

----------

## spy20

J'ai essayé avec et sans, le résultat est le même ; même erreur.

Je me suis appuyé sur ceci

http://www.virtuatopia.com/index.php/Installing_and_Running_Windows_7_as_a_Xen_HVM_domainU_Guest

Et si suppression du début de fichier je me retrouve avec ceci

spy20 xen # xm create Windows7.cfg 

Using config file "./Windows7.cfg".

Error: Errors were found at line 7 while processing ./Windows7.cfg:

                kernel = "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"

Or le fichier existe bien

spy20 xen # ls -l /usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader

*-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 459736  3 mai   11:25 /usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader

J'ai dû loupé un truc, et je comprends pas le blocage

----------

